# Indian Fry Bread



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

This recipe comes from an Indian POWWOW in Arizona. You will find the bread in many areas of the country. I don't call it "Native American" frybread. The lady who gave it to me is Navajo and told me this is what they call it.

2 cups flour, 3 tablespoons baking powder, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 cup milk. Drop of oil. Sift dry ingredients. Stir in milk. Add flour and drop of oil. Knead on floured surface. Shape. Roll into circles. Fry 5 min. in hot oil. 

Yield/8-10 pieces.

This bread is often used at fairs and powwows and sometimes used like a tortilla, filled with sausage or veggies.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 18, 2011)

is it cut into circles like a biscuit? would like to try it.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 18, 2011)

I make a fry bread too, Chippewa.  Mine has no milk and is mixed on the counter and cut into sort of diamond shape and a hole is poked in the middle.  Great with fish.  Also great with cinnamon and sugar, jelly or pancake syrup.  Especially nice when you want fresh bread but haven't any eggs or yeast or such in the house.  My kids think it's a celebration when I make this and anytime dd has friends over I have to make it because it's such a novelty to them.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

I roll it out more like a tortilla.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 19, 2011)

I used to eat Navaho tacos when I lived out west--fry bread, rolled out like a tortilla, with a layer of refried beans, a scattering of taco meat, lettuce, cheese, tomatoes.  It is a knife and fork sort of meal, and absolutely delicious.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like what my native friends and Scottish friends call bannock. Oh look, Bannock (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia says it's also called fry bread.

But, the recipes I have seen and used had water instead of milk. It's usually made the size of the cast iron skillet in which it is fried.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I used to eat Navaho tacos when I lived out west--fry bread, rolled out like a tortilla, with a layer of refried beans, a scattering of taco meat, lettuce, cheese, tomatoes. It is a knife and fork sort of meal, and absolutely delicious.


 
This is what I have when I ask for Fry Bread.  I do this alot for work!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 26, 2011)

Several posts have been removed from this thread.  We are a cooking forum and our community rules specifically call out politics and political commentary as inappropriate topics.  Our readership diverse and we have made this choice because while we share a common interest in cooking, we have divergent opinions about politics.  Let's focus on those things we share in common, please.

Thanks for understanding


----------



## LAJ (Feb 26, 2011)

*Food and politics*



Janet H said:


> Several posts have been removed from this thread. We are a cooking forum and our community rules specifically call out politics and political commentary as inappropriate topics. Our readership diverse and we have made this choice because while we share a common interest in cooking, we have divergent opinions about politics. Let's focus on those things we share in common, please.
> 
> Thanks for understanding


 

While I understand your "community rules." It is sometimes difficult to discuss food without talking about politics, Ethnic groups, etc. Often, recipes were developed and evolved, due to economic conditions and politics.


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2011)

LAJ said:


> It is sometimes difficult to discuss food without talking about politics, Ethnic groups, etc.



We're an international community here and as such, have many diverse opinions. While it maybe difficult to discuss things without being political, it* is* possible. Discuss Cooking is fortunate to have members who really focus on cooking and not any political underpinnings. It's one of the reasons some of our members are looking at their 10th year of membership. The focus is on food and family and friendship, not on the more controversial things in life.


----------



## Gocawo (Feb 9, 2014)

I was looking for a sweeter variety.


----------



## cave76 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gocawo said:


> I was looking for a sweeter variety.



I wouldn't exactly call this Navajo Fry bread but it starts out similar.

"Easy Sweet Fried dough recipe" "Making Fried Dough recipe" " Fried Dough" "How to make fried dough" - YouTube


----------



## Gocawo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I will try it.


----------

